# Six Demon Bags



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This year I'm going to try and be a little more organized with candy handouts as well as incorporating it into the storyline of my display.

I want to pack treats in little 4x6 cloth gift baggies which will include a couple candies, a couple small plastic toys, a biz card with the Necropolis Manor URL, and two lucky bags will contain a card with a code written on it which you can use to claim a prize on the site (an exclusive 2009 Necropolis Manor t-shirt, and an age appropriate Halloween themed DVD).

The bags will be called Six Demon Bags (so named after Egg Shen's Six Demon Bag in Big Trouble in Little China - yes I'm on a Carpenter kick) and the story that goes along with it is that the bags contain powerful magic (Wind, Fire, all that kind of thing) that protects the holders from the denizens of the Forlorn Haunting Grounds.

Looking for some really super cheap cloth bags. So far I've found this place at .20 a bag (http://www.uline.com/BL_202/Cloth-Parts-Bags). Was thinking I could probably dump em in a batch of RIT to change the color.

Anyone know maybe a cheaper source?


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome idea!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think you'll find anything any cheaper. Good idea. How many tots do you get? Just wondering how many bags you will need to get.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I would just go to walmart's fabric section, get the cheapest material and use a needle and thread to sew up some simple bags. If you're pressed for time, then have someone in your family that can sew do it.

This is what I do when I need fabric bags in a hurry. Each should only take about 1 minute when you have everything assembled.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Have you thought about using a small square sheet of cheap cloth pulling the corners and sides up like a hobo bag and tie it with some jute string. It would look more realistic/natural and then you could use all kinds of sale material.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spanky that could very well work perfect and quite cheeply too. Sewing them just wouldn't cut it, we don't own a machine and the family members that do aren't into the season.

So far Spanky, your solution seems to be the winner.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate sewing. So I sew with hot glue. You could use the cheap cloth idea from archivist and instead of sewing them just hot glue the edges, then turn them right side out, then tie the top with spanky's suggested jute string.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

If you don't mind paper or plastic bags instead of the cloth, Oriental Trading Company has tons that are already Halloween themed.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@spideranne - thanks, looked there first actually. I need something that's plain with no decor. Trying to fit the theme of the haunt moreso than Halloween in general.

@Just Whisper - Hot glue could work as well. Might keep that in mind but go with Spanky's as a plan B in case time runs out.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Great idea TerrorM!


----------

